# Unknown to me airplane



## Snautzer01 (Oct 31, 2014)

This does not happen often. but i do not know this one.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 31, 2014)

Captured Cant Z 1007? Italians were fond of Tri-motors and dual rudders.


----------



## stona (Oct 31, 2014)

Got me. Looks French for some reason.
Steve


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 31, 2014)

Njaco said:


> Captured Cant Z 1007? Italians were fond of Tri-motors and dual rudders.



Looks like it Chris but the photos I've seen show the rudders as more rounder. Could be a variant.

Geo


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 31, 2014)

Savioa-Marchetti SM.84

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 31, 2014)

Nice one Andy. I got as far as the .82 and quit looking.

Geo


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 31, 2014)

Way to go Sherlock! Looks like a demiliterized SM 84...or is it SM 82?


----------



## al49 (Oct 31, 2014)

I think it's a Cant Z 1007 bis, probably with co-belligerant Italian roundels used in late 1943 and following years.
Alberto

Addendum:
The truck on the right side of the photo is Italian for sure and these are two pictures I found on the web:








Alberto


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks with that info i found it is indeed a Savioa-Marchetti SM.84 assigned to the 241 Squadriglia (132) Gruppe.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 31, 2014)

The hump on the bottom of the Cant in those pictures is not present on the first pic posted, hence the SM.


----------



## imalko (Nov 1, 2014)

Andy is right it's a SM.84. Few of those were used by Slovakian Air Arms as well.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 2, 2014)

At least I guessed it was Italian.


----------



## al49 (Nov 3, 2014)

I agree, it's for sure an SM.84 belonging to 241 Squadriglia of 132nd Gruppo Trasporti (Transport Group) based Cassibile, Sicily.
Alberto


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 3, 2014)

Kind of like the Italian Fairey Albacore. It was meant to replace the SM 79, but just couldn't quite do it.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 24, 2017)

Whats this one? i cant decide Foto, Flugzeugmechaniker, Ju 87 wird repariert (N)19382 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 24, 2017)

For sure it is not the Ju-87. What is more, it doesn't seem to be a German one. But it might have been a kite tested by Germans.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 24, 2017)

I would say it's a Fiat G.55 or G.56.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 24, 2017)

It has retractable landing gear. Someone needs to write to that guy and let him know it is not a Ju 87.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 24, 2017)

Yep.. also the yellow prop blade tips weren't used by Germans rather. The landing gear legs have the characteristic fork for wheels. What is more the bay doors have two attaching points to the legs and the bulges at their sides.. And the armament..two cannons in wings at almost one line with lending gear legs. About the rectangular , box-shaped radiator under the "nose" I don't mention at all. I'm almost sure it is the Fiat G.55/56.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2017)

Nice shots!


----------



## Graeme (Nov 10, 2017)

Rather than create a new thread I thought I'd just tack this onto this appropriately named one.

Poor scan from a small book.The caption just mentions he's "demonstrating his two roles as observer/air gunner" but doesn't mention the aircraft concerned.
Any ideas?


----------



## Airframes (Nov 10, 2017)

Fairey Battle.


----------



## Graeme (Nov 10, 2017)

Thanks Terry. 

Should we be seeing 3 small windows in the fuselage under him?
The opened section has been removed for the photo or hidden behind him?


----------



## Airframes (Nov 10, 2017)

Open section probably hidden by the Observer. The three windows may depend on the Mark or sub-Mark - not seen on all Battles.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 11, 2017)

Agree with Terry. In the book "Fairey Battle" by Ian D, Huntley, there are 3 profiles; K9324 has 1 small window, L5446 has 3 small windows, L5415 has no windows

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 14, 2017)

Great detective work...


----------



## Graeme (Nov 22, 2017)

From this photo..





Whatdoya think this aircraft is?....


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 22, 2017)

For starters...

*Hurricane Pilots (Image Ref: A08838P)*
*L-R Ian Scoular (in hat), 'Tommy' Tucker, Ken Campbell (rear), Graham Paul (sitting), D W 'Bill' Kain (scarf), J G Perry (coat), Reg Lovett, 'Cobber' Kain, 'Titch Pyne and Roy Marchand ... UK ... 73 Sqn ... early 1940 ... France*


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 22, 2017)

Beats me...


----------



## Graeme (Nov 24, 2017)

The distance and lighting interfere with the outline but based on them all being German of the same era, maybe the Bv-142??
It does have a large tailwheel.....

I've been looking for that particular ID poster - but no luck.


----------

